# Jumping on sofas and people!



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone give advice on what to do about Baxter jumping on sofas and onto people at full pelt during evening zoomies.

We decided from day 1 that we would let him on sofa, one of the reasons we wanted a V was for cuddles. He has a blanket that we encourage him on and try and make him go on it but normally he edges onto our laps. When he is not having his mad 2 hours in the evening he will settle at my feet if I lay his blanket out and say 'settle down'. After he has been there a while if he wakes we then invite him up. Problem is now he is jumping on us when he is playful and biting etc. I am shouting off and normally he does do it after a little barking at me and eventually he does calm down but I'm worried he is going to do it to visitors and catch his teeth etc. Obviously if I know he is in this mood I will control him and if he stays mad then I would take him out and would even consider putting him in his crate which I know he would protest over but sometimes he takes a running jump out of the blue.

Any training tips you can offer or am I doing the right thing? 

Thanks


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We too trained Miles to lie on one sofa cushion. While he was young we put his blanket on the cushion and would just sit next to him on his blanket so he could cuddle. As the weeks went on he began to associate that cushion as his own, and we could move away from him onto other cushions (but we rarely do this  he is so cute). Once he was 4 or 5 months we started training him he can't go on that cushion if his blanket is not on it (in the case we have guests and need the seating and don't want his blanket on the couch.) It's worked out well for us, he doesn't try to come over the the other cushions and stays off the other couch. 

In regards to zoomies, I know that Ceasar recommends putting them in their crate to calm them down. Maybe we were wrong, but we would just let him get it all out and he calmed down after a few minutes. If he jumped we just turned our back to him and told our guests to do the same. He never bit much so we didn't have too much trouble with this, but in the rare instance he did we would put our hand over the snout and squeeze the top part of his jaw and tell him no. 

Good luck!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

The biting is quite bad in the evenings although I can see a slight improvement but mainly with me. 

He jumps on the sofa from the side now over the arm and he doesn't care if someone is sitting there. My daughter was almost flattened this morning. If he is like this at 15 weeks I must stop it before he is fully grown! I'll just persist with the 'no's' and 'off's' and carry on with the blanket thing and hope its just while he is a puppy that he can't control himself.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would slow him down and make him realize he only can get on the sofa if invited. So before he goes up make him sit then say okay and pat the sofa. 

It will take a little while since he has had a free ticket to get up but he will get it soon enough.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you , I have been doing that and he hasn't been jumping up for long because he has only just got big enough to get up there. So really we have always invited him up and lifted him on to either the blanket or our laps. Now he has realised that if he takes a running jump he can get up on his own he is making a game of it


----------

